# Lysol bleach spray for Dishes?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

So, it says I can spray it on the sink if I use this as a way of cleaning my dishes is this likely gonna kill me? 
I mean its disinfectant right?


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

How dirty are these dishes? Are they moldy? Was food allowed to rot on them? Did someone empty the contents of a diaper on them? If you answered no to those questions, there's probably absolutely no reason not to just use normal dish soap. If you must use Lysol bleach spray, rinse them REALLY WELL. And wash them the normal way for good measure.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Just use normal washing up liquid. This seems like overkill.

If you use bleach, make sure they rinsed and rewashed afterwards,


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So, it says I can spray it on the sink if I use this as a way of cleaning my dishes is this likely gonna kill me?
> I mean its disinfectant right?


Gasoline and alcohol are also a disinfectants. Doesn't mean they are well suited to the task at hand.

Yes it would work, but there are probably more effective ways.

Soap actually cleans things, it breaks bonds and prevents adhesion, which allows oil, gunk, and dirt to be washed off.

There is a difference between being clean and being sanitary. Lysol is focused on sanitary, though it might clean too with the added bleach and enough concentration.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> Gasoline and alcohol are also a disinfectants. Doesn't mean they are well suited to the task at hand.
> 
> Yes it would work, but there are probably more effective ways.
> 
> ...


It said there bleach in it. I trying to figure out a way to clean without access to sink. Also we are not suppose to drink bleach but apperently it's okay to clean dishes with bleach as it's common practice.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> It said there bleach in it. I trying to figure out a way to clean without access to sink.


I know, and that is why I mentioned concentration. Bleach breaks up organic molecular bonds, but it's not a surfactant like soap is.

Clorox wipes may be more effective for the task at hand. One of the active ingredients in those is a mild surfactant, and they have no bleach so it's not going to be hard on your skin or surrounding surfaces.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> It said there bleach in it. I trying to figure out a way to clean without access to sink. Also we are not suppose to drink bleach but apperently it's okay to clean dishes with bleach as it's common practice.


Absolutely DO NOT use Lysol bleach spray as the only thing you're using to clean your dishes. Yes, you can use bleach on dishes, but you absolutely MUST rinse it off and you really should be washing them the normal way afterwards. If you don't have access to a sink, use paper plates.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> I know, and that is why I mentioned concentration. Bleach breaks up organic molecular bonds, but it's not a surfactant like soap is.
> 
> Clorox wipes may be more effective for the task at hand. One of the active ingredients in those is a mild surfactant, and they have no bleach so it's not going to be hard on your skin or surrounding surfaces.


He shouldn't be using Clorox wipes on dishes if he doesn't have a sink, either.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

melody5697 said:


> Absolutely DO NOT use Lysol bleach spray as the only thing you're using to clean your dishes. Yes, you can use bleach on dishes, but you absolutely MUST rinse it off and you really should be washing them the normal way afterwards. If you don't have access to a sink, use paper plates.


That's not doable in any reguard as I work 5 days a week and have no manner of which I can store food otherwise. I don't thiou ever tried store food in paper containers. Paper materials are often one time use and melt after sometime. So storing food for the week in paper plates isn't gonna work. That sometimes work for cardboard but I don't know if you ever seen a pizza box after an hour. It melts right through.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> That's not doable in any reguard as I work 5 days a week and have no manner of which I can store food otherwise.


Use disposable everything. Don't put yourself in danger by using toxic chemicals that you can't rinse off.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

melody5697 said:


> Use disposable everything. Don't put yourself in danger by using toxic chemicals that you can't rinse off.


 You do not say how you store food in a disposable container so your responses are illogical


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> You do not say how you store food in a disposable container so your responses are illogical


Heavy duty ziploc bags. And lots of people use those cheap plastic food storage containers as single-use containers. It's wasteful, but you'll be safe.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

Why don't you have access to a sink? Are you homeless?


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> You do not say how you store food in a disposable container so your responses are illogical


Try freezer bags, cling film or foil. 

Do you have access to a fridge and/or freezer?


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

melody5697 said:


> He shouldn't be using Clorox wipes on dishes if he doesn't have a sink, either.


No access to a sink doesn't mean no access to water. A wet paper towel used to wipe a freshly cleaned dish may be an option. Or rinsing with a hose, or similar. I've done lots of remote camping where there are no sinks, there is more than one way to get the job done.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> No access to a sink doesn't mean no access to water. A wet paper towel used to wipe a freshly cleaned dish may be an option. Or rinsing with a hose, or similar. I've done lots of remote camping where there are no sinks, there is more than one way to get the job done.


If he has a hose, he can use soap, and I'm not sure a wet paper towel is really enough to get all the chemicals off. Besides, how will he get the paper towel wet without running water? Just because you didn't get sick from using dishes that you washed with Clorox wipes doesn't mean it's safe.

If disposables really aren't an option, this is the solution, NOT Clorox wipes or Lysol bleach spray:








Amazon.com: Eat Cleaner FOOD GRADE WIPES - YOUR TO-GO FOR ALL YOUR GREEN CLEANING NEEDS WHERE THERE IS NO WATER- 32CT. 2PACK : Health & Household


Buy Eat Cleaner FOOD GRADE WIPES - YOUR TO-GO FOR ALL YOUR GREEN CLEANING NEEDS WHERE THERE IS NO WATER- 32CT. 2PACK on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

Whatever you use, if you can't rinse it off, it MUST be food-grade and no-rinse.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So, it says I can spray it on the sink if I use this as a way of cleaning my dishes is this likely gonna kill me?
> I mean its disinfectant right?


Dude, it's for cleaning surfaces around your sink. Stick to dish soap for your dishes. Dawn is really good. It appears to have very effective grease cutters.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So, it says I can spray it on the sink if I use this as a way of cleaning my dishes is this likely gonna kill me?
> I mean its disinfectant right?


Yeah...cause they put those warning labels on the side for fun... actually scratch that it's more of a guideline rather then an actual rule..I'm sure you'll be fine...

Infact there's no reason at all to take them to a bathroom and attempt to rinse them off in the sink ...


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

https://www.justanswer.com/medical/e7gyc-accidentally-sprayed-lysol-spray-pans-dishes.html


According to this doctor, it should be ok.









Is it okay to use Lysol all purpose cleaner in washing the dishes? My brother had been accidentally using it since it was transferred int...


Answer (1 of 8): The bottle says not to use it on eating/cooking utensils, glasses/dishes or cookware. Better to stay safe and use a dish detergent!




www.quora.com




According to the product's warning labels. It's not ok. - And to wash your hands thoroughly with soap before eating after using it. (perhaps to prevent any chance of litigation).

But I'd just rinse thoroughly with hot water anyway, and stick to dishwashing liquid.

But if a literal piece of crap  was on the plate.... I'd empty the bottle on the plate! - Heck, I'd throw the plate away.


----------

